# I need someone who can fix this relatively easy fix JBL rca inputs



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I looked at it. since the board is going to have to slide out I dont want to mess with it myself. I need to sell it so I might have to fix it. 

anyone want to take that on? its pretty simple looking . I just am not used to removing and replacing amp boards and dont want to practice on this one. 

closer to Louisiana the better...

stuff pictures by gentlejax - Photobucket


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike,
Replacing it isn't very hard, but finding the correct RCA jacks with the correct pin layout isn't as easy. I would suppose an amp tech with lots of broken amps may have one that matches up. 

Other then that you might have room for chassis mounted RCA jacks (like PG MS amps).


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

circa40 said:


> Mike,
> Replacing it isn't very hard, but finding the correct RCA jacks with the correct pin layout isn't as easy. I would suppose an amp tech with lots of broken amps may have one that matches up.
> 
> Other then that you might have room for chassis mounted RCA jacks (like PG MS amps).


thats what I wanted to do...get some tiffany style rca inputs...and do away with the cheap plastic crap..

but having to remove the entire board to do it makes me uneasy. I would actually prefer installing better rca inputs.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

i have some rca jacks 
some for PG MS boards... m-series amps, and some from some amp i dont know where they came from...

i can take pics if you would like
JLMK
matt


----------

